# What's the most disrespectful/unsportsmanlike action done after the fight was stopped



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

This is kinda a two part question. 

What is the most disrespectful/unsportsmanlike action done to a fighter after the fight was stopped, *AND* what is the most disrespectful/unsportsmanlike action done to a fighter after the final bell.

Paul Daley suckering Koshcheck certainly pops into my mind in terms of something happening after the final bell.

Rampage throwing those unnessessary bombs onto Wandy when the fight was pretty much over is another that comes to mind.


What do you all think?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

What was that one fight with Jason McDonald, where he clearly hit him repeatedly after the bell??? That was pretty bad.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Not entirely sure to be honest. I'm certainly more of the 'casual' viewer compared to the posters on this forum. Though hopefully someone with more insight could chime in. I'm curious to know now myself.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> MMAWeekly: So you fight, and you have to go to the hospital and get checked out. What the heck happened at the hospital man?
> 
> Riggs: Lets clear things up here. Everyone keeps saying that he knocked me out at the hospital. That’s bullshit.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone will top Nick Diaz after his loss to Joe Riggs.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I always thought Coleman celebrating after Shogun breaking his arm on the takedown was a bit classless. He celebrated as if he won a championship or a close fight. :confused02:

Oh and Tank Abott mimicking his opponent who was having a seizure after getting KOed...that BY FAR was the worst. His fights were entertaining, but man is he trash. Vitor Belfort saved the day and gave him a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I don't think anyone will top Nick Diaz after his loss to Joe Riggs.


LMAO... Great Story... Joe Riggs is a Dick... Was at a party about 8 years ago when he showed up drunk as hell in Scottsdale, AZ. Anyways He started knocking dudes out on the front lawn for fun...It took like 10 guys to get him and his buddy to leave. True story..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mardquart attacking Almedia long after the fight was over because he got tapped. Then Renzo punting his face.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Probably John Salter jumping up and down like he had just pulled off an arm in guillotine one Rickson Gracie when Jason McDonald tore his knee up in a non-contact injury.

Worse than Mark Coleman because at least Mark Coleman caused the injury and deserved to celebrate for winning the fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Forrest running from the cage after his loss to Anderson. Even more humiliating than the loss itself. You could hear his seconds sreaming: "Forrest, what the fuc|< ..."


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

[/QUOTE]UFC 100: Lesnar said he pulled the horseshoe out of Mir s ass and beat him over the head with it. Lesnar says he s gonna drink a *Coors* Light, because Bud Light won t pay him nothing, and he might even get on top of his wife tonight. WHOOOOO!!! What a heel! [/QUOTE]
Sir Brock Lesnar. A gentleman...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BJ Penn licking opponents blood after several fights: Matt Hughes, Sean Sherk, Joe Stevenson and Diego Sanchez. Crazy.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd say when Renato Sobral intentionally held onto to a submission even after the fight was stopped. That was pretty despicable.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Even though he's not in the UFC, Badr Hari hands down. He's got something like 6 felony charges for assault


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> BJ Penn licking opponents blood after several fights: Matt Hughes, Sean Sherk, Joe Stevenson and Diego Sanchez. Crazy.


pff that was all awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Brocks after Mir was fantastic.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I don't think anyone will top Nick Diaz after his loss to Joe Riggs.


Are you sure?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> BJ Penn licking opponents blood after several fights: Matt Hughes, Sean Sherk, Joe Stevenson and Diego Sanchez. Crazy.





Ape City said:


> pff that was all awesome. :thumbsup:


I can see that being viewed as disrespectful, all though in my opinion it's just more gross!!

Every example given so far would have to be considered a top contender. To a certain degree, it's hard not to simply say Hammerlock posted to two best, it's not often people are so low that they continue to attack after the fight.

On a business level it's Brock Lesnar though, without question.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Not sure if it was UFC But i remember Renzo stepping on someone's neck after beating them.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Not sure if it was UFC But i remember Renzo stepping on someone's neck after beating them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Not UFC but definitely in the top/bottom 5.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Paul Daley without a doubt. You get so mad at a guy for holding you down that you try to sneak behind him and throw an uppercut in the cage before the decision is even made? 

Funny that earlier in the story Riggs says he was talking shit back to Nick...then he says he was attacked for no reasons "unprovoked"....ok...they were both jawing at eachother and they got into it. He won a split decision, and he is telling Diaz that he got his ass beat. Riggs is an angel.

That crazy Mike Kyle incident comes to mind as well.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Renzo Gracie no contest.

Stepping on a prone guy's neck could cause serious injury especially when they are fully relaxed knowing the fight is over. 

Renzo then being 'unable to continue' against Shamrock after a pretty benign knee on the ground years later made me chuckle. Renzo's a character, you have to give him that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That crazy Mike Kyle incident comes to mind as well.


Uhm yeah, winner here. This one always gets forgotten and it shouldn't its the despicable shit that should haunt him his entire career. 

Here is the fight for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## CodeB (Jul 16, 2011)

Definitely Aoki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFlj3SGGd7I


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> What was that one fight with Jason McDonald, where he clearly hit him repeatedly after the bell??? That was pretty bad.


That was the Joe Doerksen fight. I remember losing all kinds of respect for Jason after that one.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Gilbert Yvel's many incidents. Thankfully he's righted his ship and appears now to be a true sportsman.

Some that come to mind though are:
- Mike Kyle after his fight with Travis Wiuff. 
- Paul Daley sucker punching Kos.
- Diaz after the first Noons fight.
- John Salter celebrating after JMac had a freak injury.
- Rich Clementi after submitting Guillard. Granted, Guillard was a turd at the time, but calling someone a racial epithet, crotch chopping them, and talking shit about your them in the post fight interview was really ridiculous.
- Bisping during and after his fight with Rivera. Cheating to get the win and spitting at his corner afterwards.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BrianRClover said:


> I can see that being viewed as disrespectful, all though in my opinion it's just more gross!!


The OP says disrespectiful/unsportsmanlike actions. If licking opponents blood does not fall on the first category, certainly it will fall on the second. Anyway, gross it is...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Also add Gomi and Kid Yammamto continuing to go apeshit on their opponents after they knocked them out.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Ari said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Gilbert Yvel's many incidents. Thankfully he's righted his ship and appears now to be a true sportsman.
> 
> Some that come to mind though are:
> - Mike Kyle after his fight with Travis Wiuff.
> ...


I don't remember the racial epithet, but the rest of that is utterly awesome. As you say, Guillard was a completely loathable character back then. He behaved like a complete and utter dick in the lead up to that fight. It had got so personal, that when Clementi totally schooled him, I laughed my ass off in the extreme and gave Clementi the benefit of the doubt when he went so far overboard.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ari said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Gilbert Yvel's many incidents. Thankfully he's righted his ship and appears now to be a true sportsman.


In fairness I can't think of a single thing Yvel did after a fight that was disrespectful or unsportsmanlike, most of his incidents like KO'ing the ref happened during the fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Frank Shamrock clearly KOing Renzo with an illegal knee. 

And some people thought the way Frank tossed and kick Baroni off after Frank choked him out was really disrespectful.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## FedorTooStrong (Oct 28, 2012)

Jones dropping an unconscious Machida
Brock Lesnar post-fight interview at UFC 100


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

FedorTooStrong said:


> Jones dropping an unconscious Machida


Did you want him to gently lay him down and tuck him in?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Did you want him to gently lay him down and tuck him in?


Well he could have held on to him until the referee got there. 

Meet somewhere in the middle from dropping him on his face and tucking him in to bed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I haven't seen a single standing guillotine yet where the guy didn't drop the dude on his face after going out. I'm no Jones apologist but that's pretty weak.


Dan Miller vs Dave Phillips 

and Scotty Jorgensens GOAT pickup five finger guillotine of doom on Chad George are both examples of that.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> I haven't seen a single standing guillotine yet where the guy didn't drop the dude on his face after going out. I'm no Jones apologist but that's pretty weak.
> 
> 
> Dan Miller vs Dave Phillips
> ...


Im not saying what he did was wrong or not wrong.

Just giving a reasonable solution to what he could have done.

That said i dont even remember too many standing guillotines. Im interested in seeing some GIFs of them now. Il get on that later.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not really reasonable.

He was holding all 200 dead weight pounds of Machida by his neck.

It's not like he could've let go of the choke and straddled the dude.

At best he could've attempt to catch him if he really wanted to...but hell, it's a goddamn prizefight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> It's not really reasonable.
> 
> He was holding all 200 dead weight pounds of Machida by his neck.
> 
> ...


Holding on to someone really isnt hard. If i can do it then i know Jon Jones could do it. All he needed to do was let go of the neck and grab Machida underneath the arm pits. The referee would have been there in a second or 2. 

Thats very easy to do. And its a human being thats being dropped on his face. So preventing that by holding on for 2 seconds is extremely reasonable.

He did what he did and thats fine. I really dont think its a negative thing to let Machida drop given the circumstances. But im not going to sit here and act like holding on to the limp body for a couple seconds is unreasonable lmao.

I expected Jones fan boys to act like holding on to Machida for a couple seconds is not reasonable. But i guess someone trying to defend his point of view is just as likely to try and argue that.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

If Jones keeps Machida up and Machida wakes up and starts to complain Jones haters could call it an early stoppage, bad officiating, and demand an immediate rematch. Machida fell on his face because he chose not to tap, it's like saying oh Mir should have stopped right before Nog's arm started to break. Jones job was to lock the submission on, Machida's job was to admit that it was a successful submission.

Regardless, this, promos, pales in comparison to the assault cases.

I still say Diaz stalking Riggs in the hospital(when he has an IV in) and urinal and calling for a fight with another guys genitals are out id say covers most unsportsmanlike and disrespectful act. You are talking about serious premeditation and constant action for what an hour maybe two.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Brocks antics post 100 literally made me ashamed of the sport. I had friends and family who were watching the sport for the first time.

Yelling at a wobbled, half conscious Mir after the fight... then flipping the crowd off for booing him (rightfully so). Then the speech was just the topping of the cake.

Some of my friends/family asked me if all fighters were like that. I was disgusted.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> If Jones keeps Machida up and Machida wakes up and starts to complain Jones haters could call it an early stoppage, bad officiating, and demand an immediate rematch. Machida fell on his face because he chose not to tap, it's like saying oh Mir should have stopped right before Nog's arm started to break. Jones job was to lock the submission on, Machida's job was to admit that it was a successful submission.
> 
> Regardless, this, promos, pales in comparison to the assault cases.
> 
> I still say Diaz stalking Riggs in the hospital(when he has an IV in) and urinal and calling for a fight with another guys genitals are out id say covers most unsportsmanlike and disrespectful act. You are talking about serious premeditation and constant action for what an hour maybe two.



What??

After the Ref stops the fight thats all there is to it. It was obvious Machida was out. 

And how is saying he could have held on to the limp body until the referee grabs Machida like saying Mir should have stopped before Nogs arm started to break???

I think you are seriously confused. No one is saying Jones should have let go of the submission before the ref called the fight OR that Mir should have let go of the arm before the ref called the fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> What??
> 
> After the Ref stops the fight thats all there is to it. It was obvious Machida was out.


Well I'm thinking of the Danzig/Wiman I situation where Danzig was or wasn't out.




SideWays222 said:


> And how is saying he could have held on to the limp body until the referee grabs Machida like saying Mir should have stopped before Nogs arm started to break???


And in this case I'm thinking of the John Albert/Eric Perez situation where Perez had an armbar and the ref decided to stop the fight.



SideWays222 said:


> I think you are seriously confused. No one is saying Jones should have let go of the submission before the ref called the fight OR that Mir should have let go of the arm before the ref called the fight.


But they feel Jones letting Machida fall on his face is the worst act of unsportsmanlike conduct that has ever happened. If he says Machida is out like Matt Wiman said that he thought Danzig was out and he was wrong he's a cheat. I don't think there is any confusion that certain people who decry it as one of the worst things ever. The sportsmanlike thing to do is for the fighter in the submission to tap before he falls on his face or breaks a bone. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Well I'm thinking of the Danzig/Wiman I situation where Danzig was or wasn't out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Jon Jones did wasnt bad.

I was simply stating that after the fight was stopped he could have held on to the body until the ref came and grabbed him.

It was a middle ground for the people saying

"What should he have laid him down gently and tucked him in!!"


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Machida should have been eased down, or at least until the ref could assist in doing so. just letting go and letting the dude smash his face on the mat was pretty damn lame on Jones's part. Machida was limp and had ZERO means of protecting his face.

But for me, it gets no better than on PPV, going on to slam a major sponsor like Bud-Lite  classy move Mr. Lesnar!


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Holding on to someone really isnt hard. If i can do it then i know Jon Jones could do it. All he needed to do was let go of the neck and grab Machida underneath the arm pits. The referee would have been there in a second or 2.
> 
> Thats very easy to do. And its a human being thats being dropped on his face. So preventing that by holding on for 2 seconds is extremely reasonable.
> 
> ...


It's reasonable to think that Jones could've prevented Machida from falling on his face if he really wanted to.

It's not reasonable that it was even brought up in this thread. 

Honestly, Jones haters have so many better things to complain about.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> It's reasonable to think that Jones could've prevented Machida from falling on his face if he really wanted to.
> 
> *It's not reasonable that it was even brought up in this thread. *
> 
> Honestly, Jones haters have so many better things to complain about.


Thank you for saying that


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> It's reasonable to think that Jones could've prevented Machida from falling on his face if he really wanted to.
> 
> It's not reasonable that it was even brought up in this thread.
> 
> Honestly, Jones haters have so many better things to complain about.


Oh i fully agree. There are hundreds of things that should be named before even considering that.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

sounds like riggs got toyed with


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


>


Dana, is that you?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> It's reasonable to think that Jones could've prevented Machida from falling on his face if he really wanted to.
> 
> It's not reasonable that it was even brought up in this thread.
> 
> Honestly, Jones haters have so many better things to complain about.


i can agree with this to a certain extent. the problem im having is the notion that jones could just flip the switch off in terms of aggression. yes it is physically possible that he could have stopped machida from falling, but is it reasonable to think jones was in a state of mind to do so? literally right before machida goes limp jones is trying to harm machida, and i dont expect anyone to be able to switch gears into concerned comrade that quickly.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ape City said:


> i can agree with this to a certain extent. the problem im having is the notion that jones could just flip the switch off in terms of aggression. yes it is physically possible that he could have stopped machida from falling, but is it reasonable to think jones was in a state of mind to do so? literally right before machida goes limp jones is trying to harm machida, and i dont expect anyone to be able to switch gears into concerned comrade that quickly.


I know what you mean, and that's one of the reasons I phrased my first sentence the way I did. However, we've scene fighters make that switch in the cage before. Stann vs Sakara, for example.

Some fighters can make the switch, most of them can't (or won't.) I think when a fighter does what stann did it shows *exceptional* sportsmanship, but when a fighter goes all out until the ref pulls him off the other guy (or lets go of him without showing any concern) it's not commendable, but it isn't particularly reprehensible either.

And if you want to criticize Jones, you're spoilt for choice when it comes to things he's said and done that _actually _deserve criticism.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am surprised that no mention of Rampage on Wandy is brought up. While most felt it was Rampage getting revenge, he was clearly still trying to punch Wandy while being pushed away by the ref.

I think others were worse, just surprised by not being mentioned.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

It's got to be Daley.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

GlasgowKiss said:


> I don't remember the racial epithet


me neither...

Edit: Googled it. The best I found is that Melvin claims Clementi said some racist things to him on the internet (which there would be records of, and there aren't) BEFORE the fight. And, even more suspiciously, Guillard didn't mention any of this to anyone until AFTER Clementi schooled him. 

So, I'm calling BS on this story.


----------

